# General Mills Sponsoring Show on Fattest Man



## Lynne (Jul 23, 2007)

I just watched a show on TLC about the world's fattest man (he lives in Monterey, Mexico).

Guess who the food sponsor was?  General Mills.  Guess what product they were promoting?  "Fruity Cheerios"  Junk cereal.  

Fruity Cheerios supposedly have less sugar and are partially sweetened with fruit juice.  

News flash:  the high sugar diets of the 1980's have gone the way of the do-do bird.  Wanna make a toddler or small child fat?  Feed them fruit juice.  You might as well mainline sugar.

I know good and well that General Mills knows that their product is high-glycemic and not healthy.

Mayhap they are taking advantage of people who don't know nutrition?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jul 23, 2007)

"Mayhap they are taking advantage of people who don't know nutrition?"

And that would be new, how? Merchandising has always looked like posting stuff that might be new, but is completely irrelevant. C&H sugar can post "Trans-fat free" on their packages of sugar, be correct, and capitalize on the trends in the news about food research.

*S* tandard *A* merican *D* iet = SAD

D.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 23, 2007)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:


> "Mayhap they are taking advantage of people who don't know nutrition?"
> 
> And that would be new, how? Merchandising has always looked like posting stuff that might be new, but is completely irrelevant. C&H sugar can post "Trans-fat free" on their packages of sugar, be correct, and capitalize on the trends in the news about food research.
> 
> ...


Nothing "new" is it?   Irritating though.


----------



## Carol (Jul 23, 2007)

World's fattest man show sponsored by the people that bring you processed boxes o' carbs.  Dig in, everyone!


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 23, 2007)

Don't really see the relevance, actually.  He didn't get to be the world's fattest man by eating a single bowl of sugary cereal each morning.  A person can get as fat misusing healthy foods like oatmeal as he can misusing 'junk' cereals like this one.  Eat moderately and exercise, folks.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 23, 2007)

Yeah ... it's interesting who sponsors what.  

Here's an exercise I haven't done in a while that I used to once a month:  Sit down with a notepad and list the show you're watching, then list the companies/products who sponsor that show.  Sometimes this is revealing.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 23, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Don't really see the relevance, actually. He didn't get to be the world's fattest man by eating a single bowl of sugary cereal each morning. A person can get as fat misusing healthy foods like oatmeal as he can misusing 'junk' cereals like this one. Eat moderately and exercise, folks.


 
Agreed.  

and on the flip side, you can actually eat quite a bit of junky, sweet foods and still not gain weight, if you are active enough, altho there can be other health problems aside from weight issues.

Our society has become more and more sedentary for various reasons, and that is a huge contributor to our nationally expanding waistline.  People gotta exercise, or else even eating high quality foods will often make you gain weight.  We were made to move, yet many are not moving.  Turn off the TV, throw away the video games, turn off the computer, put down the cell phone, and MOVE PEOPLE!

Like Cory says: eat moderately, eat high-quality foods, and exercise regularly.  That's the only secret there is...


----------



## crushing (Jul 23, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Yeah ... it's interesting who sponsors what.
> 
> Here's an exercise I haven't done in a while that I used to once a month: Sit down with a notepad and list the show you're watching, then list the companies/products who sponsor that show. Sometimes this is revealing.


 
For example, I thought it was hillarious that Valtrex was one of the advertisers during the reality shows like Temptation Island and The Bachelor.


----------



## Lynne (Jul 24, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Don't really see the relevance, actually. He didn't get to be the world's fattest man by eating a single bowl of sugary cereal each morning. A person can get as fat misusing healthy foods like oatmeal as he can misusing 'junk' cereals like this one. Eat moderately and exercise, folks.


You do have a point.

However, they showed what this man ate on a daily basis.  It was some very greasy meat and loads of starchy goo-goo, nary a fruit or vegetable to be seen.

I think of the welfare mothers I see in the grocery store.  They fill their carts with potato chips, junk cereal, Cheetos, Tastykakes, white bread, white potatoes, boxed macaroni and cheese, Ramen noodles and stuff like that.  They have a great deal of abdominal obesity. I don't know if they are ignorant about nutrition or don't care.  Or maybe there is something going on physiologically that drives them to eat that kind of stuff.  

I wish eating moderately worked for everyone.  If it did, a lot of us wouldn't struggle with our weight (this is especially true for women).  A calorie doesn't always equal a calorie, especially when it comes to carbohydrates that refined or simple (like fruit).

I do karate 5 times a week and it has increased my appetite (no surprise there since karate can burn 500 -1000 calories per hour and more calories are needed for muscle recovery).   But I'm female so the body wants to hang onto fat.  The only option for me is a ridiculously low-calorie diet.  Moderation does not work for a lot of people.

And your point is well made...I can't lose weight on a clean diet.  Just because it's high in fiber doesn't mean I will lose weight.  It's easy to overeat healthy food, too.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 24, 2007)

Well I see a problem with a food company sponsoring a show about some guy who is the fattest man on earth, should there be no remorse from company about what they are doing to our people. What they do not control people eating habits but they sure do blast away at people will power. 

What would have been nice to see GM help this person loose all that wieght and then help sponsor a show about proper eating habits and the trails of eating sugar loaded cereal which they make.

I'm bitter because I'm fat and I love cereal the more sugar the better it is and I have not had any in two months and it is killing me, OK rant is over all is well.

Bottom line is we have the right to show or sponsor anything as long as the public is willing to watch.


----------

